# Inherited Tivo - where to start?



## mikey999 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hello

I've been reading these forums for a while and have now taken the plunge ...

I have just inherited a UK Tivo with 2 hard disks, a network card, cable and a Belkin access point.

I have plugged it in and all seems to be working properly, but I can't see it on my network? 

My home network consists of a desktop wired to a belkin router, and a laptop wirelessly connected. My pc address is 192.168.2.2 and my router homepage is 192.168.2.1

Does anyone know how I can get my tivo connected to my network? Where should I start?

Thanks a lot
Mike


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The default ip for tivo is 192.168.1.100, so it might be easier to change your router to be in that range (192.168.1.1) than change the tivo ip setting...


----------



## mikey999 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Mikerr

Thanks for the reply. I gave that a go, no joy ... tried 192.168.1, 192.168.2 and .3 then ping'd but nothing?!?


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

mikey999 said:


> Hi Mikerr
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I gave that a go, no joy ... tried 192.168.1, 192.168.2 and .3 then ping'd but nothing?!?


 could also be 192.168.*0*.x address

google "lo[email protected]" and download/run it, have it scan 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.3.255

it lists/shows everything


----------



## rondun (Jan 24, 2006)

If its got a cachecard it is most likely on 192.168.1.200


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

D/L Angry IP Scanner from here:

http://www.angryziber.com/ipscan/

and scan your Tivo within the common IP ranges.

Whatever it is I very much doubt it will be in the xxx.xxx.2.xxx range which the rest of your network is on.

Once you have found it you should be able to telnet in and change it to what you want.

The path is normally

/sbin/nic_config_tivo

If you have Tivoweb or Tivowebplus installed you might want ftp in to check

/var/hack/tivoweb (or tivowebplus)/tivoweb.cfg

to see if a user name and password have been set.


----------



## TiVoCrastinator (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry to hijack thread   , just posting a test message.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

So you should be  Try here.


----------

